# KDP Author copies a joke?



## weeble (Dec 2, 2017)

Over a week ago, I ordered some author copies of my book for a signing I have coming up.  Not a hint of a delivery estimate given though the book shows "in stock" on its Amazon page.  This morning, there has been no movement or change in the order so I canceled it and am probably going to order at full price.  Why offer author's copies if you can't get them?  Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## DanielGibbs (Mar 14, 2018)

I ordered proofs of my novel through KDP... they showed up 4 days later and had "NOT FOR RESALE" across the front cover, which I expected from the fine print.  

Is that what your talking about, or something else?

v/r

Daniel


----------



## Evanesco (Feb 11, 2018)

DanielGibbs said:


> I ordered proofs of my novel through KDP... they showed up 4 days later and had "NOT FOR RESALE" across the front cover, which I expected from the fine print.
> 
> Is that what your talking about, or something else?
> 
> ...


Same here. Arrived within a few days (am in the UK, and they're printed in Poland).


----------



## weeble (Dec 2, 2017)

No, am talking about an actual author copy, just like a customer would buy from Amazon but the author is only charged the printing and shipping cost.  They have an option to order on the KDP bookshelf page (it's right under the option to order proofs)


----------



## ID Johnson (Apr 27, 2017)

weeble said:


> No, am talking about an actual author copy, just like a customer would buy from Amazon but the author is only charged the printing and shipping cost. They have an option to order on the KDP bookshelf page (it's right under the option to order proofs)


I ordered author copies of five of my books from KDP in January. Initially, it said they'd be delivered in a week. That got pushed off four times so that it actually took a month. I was okay with that because I didn't need them right away, but it was frustrating to see it keep getting changed. When they finally did arrive, they are of the same quality as the copies I get from Createspace or that customers order from Amazon. I'm happy with them, but I probably wouldn't order that way again if I was in a hurry.


----------



## weeble (Dec 2, 2017)

ID Johnson, I didn't start out being in a hurry but your experience is what I was afraid of...and in that case, IMO a useless "service" to authors.  Thanks.


----------



## hopecartercan (Jun 19, 2015)

Last month, I ordered a total of 50 author copies (of 5 different book) through KDP. I am in the US. It only took a week for the books to arrive.


----------



## Lew70 (Mar 3, 2019)

weeble said:


> ID Johnson, I didn't start out being in a hurry but your experience is what I was afraid of...and in that case, IMO a useless "service" to authors. Thanks.


My wife and I have ordered several batches of our books, works the same as Createspace, maybe a bit slower but no problems. If you are receiving books marked "Not For Resale" you probably ordered a proof copy, not one suitable for selling and signing. CS used to put PROOF COPY on the back page.


----------



## thegreenheron (May 2, 2018)

I have much better luck moving my book in-person in paperback than I do selling on Amazon. Each time I've ordered a batch of author's copies, it's taken a solid three weeks to get them. 

(They do not come stamped that they are proof copies. They look exactly the same as the copies a customer would buy.)


----------



## NanSweet (Apr 14, 2015)

I was unable to order more than one author copy...


----------



## RockWhitehouse (Jan 4, 2019)

I was able to order six author copies a month or so ago with no problem, so I'd re-check how you went through the order process.

These aren't the proof copies; they don't have the 'not for resale' banner. They're just like customer-purchased versions.

I do think that since these make very little money for Amazon they are low-priority print jobs, and that's why they have a longer time-to-deliver than a regular customer sees. It's all POD, after all. 

-Rock


----------



## Diana Kimpton (Feb 19, 2018)

I only use KDP print for Amazon. I use Ingram Spark for all other outlets and for author copies. They deliver promptly and give discounts for quantity.


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

I read this headline a dozen times before realizing it wasn't about a joke that a KDP author copied from somewhere.


----------



## Flay Otters (Jul 29, 2014)

GeneDoucette said:


> I read this headline a dozen times before realizing it wasn't about a joke that a KDP author copied from somewhere.


I was just going to say that!
"Man walks into a bar, says "Ouch." It was an iron bar."


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

An author walks into a bar. He says to the bartender, "Sometimes I use big words that I don't understand."
The bartender says, "Why do you do that?"
The author shrugs. "It makes me seem more photosynthesis."


----------



## AmesburyArcher (Jan 16, 2017)

NanSweet said:


> I was unable to order more than one author copy...


This just happened to me! I went to buy some books for a signing and on ONE of them (just one title), it would only let me order ONE single copy. The rest were as normal. Typically, the most relevant book for the signing is the one I can't order. I don't understand what new madness this might be, lol--it's print on demand, after all. A message comes up saying only 'one is in stock'--what relevance has that to authors' copies purchased in bulk through POD?
Anyone else had this, and if so, how did they get it sorted?


----------



## Spin52 (Sep 6, 2015)

I haven't tried this myself, so can't verify it, but apparently the trick is to order the 'one' copy. Then place a second order for whatever number you really want, and when it goes through, cancel the first one.


----------



## AmesburyArcher (Jan 16, 2017)

Spin52 said:


> I haven't tried this myself, so can't verify it, but apparently the trick is to order the 'one' copy. Then place a second order for whatever number you really want, and when it goes through, cancel the first one.


Excellent, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Marseille France or Bust (Sep 25, 2012)

Only 1? When I looked at ordering one of my books, it said I could order up to 999 author copies. You may need to contact Amazon on your issue.



NanSweet said:


> I was unable to order more than one author copy...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

I just checked on our Bookshelf and we are able to order up to 999 copies. Are you seeing a box where you can enter the amount?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I thought the thread title meant that a KDP author had copied/stolen another author's joke


----------



## MarkParragh (Oct 11, 2016)

Well, I'm probably going to steal Trombone Al's joke, so it sort of is about that now...


----------



## Rosie Scott (Oct 3, 2017)

Spin52 said:


> I haven't tried this myself, so can't verify it, but apparently the trick is to order the 'one' copy. Then place a second order for whatever number you really want, and when it goes through, cancel the first one.


I ordered one author copy of my newest release back on 3/28. It still wasn't showing as being shipped even though multiple customers have ordered paperbacks as well (and likely received their orders before I did). After seeing your post yesterday I went to cancel the order and made the reason as "Product won't arrive in time" or something similar (it was an option on the drop-down list). A message popped up that said they weren't sure if they could cancel the order since it was preparing for shipment, but that they'd try. I received an email within a few hours stating they couldn't cancel the order. Lo and behold, I get an email just a few hours after that saying the book's been shipped, and now I'm expecting it tomorrow.

It's possible I tried to cancel at the perfect time just as they really were preparing for shipment, but after days of waiting with no updates that seems a little coincidental. Regardless, it seems like trying to cancel woke them up or something. Next time I order author copies I'll try the same thing if it takes days for updates. When customers can get my books in their homes two days after ordering with Prime, it feels kind of ridiculous that my copies aren't even shipped for a week.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I just ordered (about 10 days ago) five copies of one book, and seven of another.  No problems at all.


----------



## AmesburyArcher (Jan 16, 2017)

Jena H said:


> I just ordered (about 10 days ago) five copies of one book, and seven of another. No problems at all.


This was the first time I had a problem, and it was only on one book. I contacted Amazon and whatever the glitch was, they fixed it the next day...so all books, in the right amounts, are on the way.


----------



## C. Gold (Jun 12, 2017)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> I thought the thread title meant that a KDP author had copied/stolen another author's joke


Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## JamieJ623 (Oct 1, 2021)

weeble said:


> Over a week ago, I ordered some author copies of my book for a signing I have coming up. Not a hint of a delivery estimate given though the book shows "in stock" on its Amazon page. This morning, there has been no movement or change in the order so I canceled it and am probably going to order at full price. Why offer author's copies if you can't get them? Anyone else have this issue?


This is happening to me now! I can't oder more than one author's copy AND I can't order more than one regular priced copy either! People basically can not buy my book! I reached out to Amazon and got direction on how to order author's copies -- not helpful. I already know how to order and have done so multiple times. It's like they didn't even look at the screen shots I sent.


----------



## ImaWriter (Aug 12, 2015)

Probably a bit OT, but I've been watching this story unfold and have been wondering if/when POD would be impacted.









The Book Biz Tries to Avoid Supply Chain Disruptions


Shortages of truck drivers and trailers, congestion at ports, and escalating transportation costs have put more pressure on the supply chain than any time in recent memory.




www.publishersweekly.com


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

weeble said:


> No, am talking about an actual author copy, just like a customer would buy from Amazon but the author is only charged the printing and shipping cost. They have an option to order on the KDP bookshelf page (it's right under the option to order proofs)


I ordered author copies a little while ago and they turned up within a week and looking good. I am in the UK.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

I read this completely wrong. I imagined a comedian was suing a KDP author for copying one of his jokes, lol.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Decon said:


> I read this completely wrong. I imagined a comedian was suing a KDP author for copying one of his jokes, lol.


 See my post of 3rd July 2019. 😆


----------

